# Curing Time



## aussiepete (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi all.  I wanted to get some opinions on a minimum curing time for my first attempt at making bacon.  I've currently got two lots of belly bacon curing (approx 1" thick, rind on); one using pops' brine recipe, and the other a dry cure using Todds' dry cure recipe.

The original plan was to let each piece cure for 10 days as both recipes called for before moving on to the next step, however I miscalculated how much time I had before my holidays finished and I have to return to work.  To be able to get through the rest of the steps with the time I have left I'll need to cut the curing time back to 9 days.

Will cutting the curing short by 1 day affect the final product in terms of bacteria/spoilage?  which is my main concern.

cheers

Pete


----------



## desertlites (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey Pete, I have my own way of doing bacon with dry cure so can't say yes to altering the time on theres.I would say to send Pops a PM and ask him. good luck and glad to have another Bacon maker in the house.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 7, 2012)

Rinse it real well and it shouldn't make a big difference.  What are you going to do after 9 days, is it going in the smoker or are you packing it away to be smoked later?


----------



## aussiepete (Mar 8, 2012)

alblancher said:


> Rinse it real well and it shouldn't make a big difference.  What are you going to do after 9 days, is it going in the smoker or are you packing it away to be smoked later?


After sitting in the fridge overnight to form the pellicle it went into the smoker for 12 hours.  Everything seems to have worked out great, will be posting some pics over the weekend.


----------

